# Need to prime old failing paint on Hardie Plank?



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

Starting a great T and M gig painting/staining a large exterior with fiber cement siding. Clients agreed to Aura Matte Ext. but I'm having trouble finding info on whether or not I need to or should prime the siding first. The paint is chalky and hasn't been well maintained. Hardie says no oil, however, the upper part of house is cedar shingles and I will be using oil primer there with a solid stain, bc the bleaching oil isn't coming off completely after washing. I'd just like to hear what other professionals would recommend. Any thoughts much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

You’ll have to do something about the chalk. 
It’s best to remove as much of it as possible by scrubbing/washing. Any left after that can be treated with a stabilizer. 

Seal Krete Original is one I like. Loxon masonry conditioner is another. Regular primer isn’t much help over chalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

I should have said previously painted fiber cement. Does that make a difference with the type of primer? The chalk is coming right off with power washing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

detailssls said:


> I should have said previously painted fiber cement. Does that make a difference with the type of primer? The chalk is coming right off with power washing.




No, doesn’t matter. Either of those are fine for previously painted. 
If you can get %100 of the chalk off, it’s not necessary to prime. Often that’s not possible though. After you’ve washed the house and it’s dry, rub your hand across it again. Any hint of chalk is going to cause bonding issues unless you stabilize it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Add some Flood EB Emulsa Bond to the Aura paint for the first coat.

https://www.flood.com/products/paint-additives/e-b-emulsa-bond


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr Smith said:


> Add some Flood EB Emulsa Bond to the Aura paint for the first coat.
> 
> https://www.flood.com/products/paint-additives/e-b-emulsa-bond




Yeah, you could do that too. I would ask a BM rep about it first though. EB has been around a long time and has a great reputation for working well. Adding it to the first coat promotes bonding over slightly chalky surfaces. 

The reason I would ask a rep is to make sure it’s Gennex compatible. Floetrol, another Flood additive that’s been around forever doesn’t work well with Gennex. Gennex is quite a bit different than traditional colorant systems. I wouldn’t assume compatibility without checking first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

That's great information. Thank you. I had no idea that Floetrol wasn't BM compatible.
May I ask what your favorite solid stain is?


----------



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

So, my BM guy said that Floetrol is compatible with BM it's just that they want to sell their own extender. However, thank you guys so much for the information. I"ve been painting professionally for five years with the same contractor. I've learned a lot and I'm a knowledge hound. I just joined PT, because I got my first own exterior job. Huge. 60ft articulating lift. Deep pocketed clients (not that I would ever take advantage.), but it allows me at least 10 gallons of troubleshooter oil, 12 gallons of aura and 10 gallons of Loxon, and whatever solid stain I go with. I asked about your favorite exterior stain, because I painted the exterior of a BM executive a couple of years ago, and even HE said Arborcoat was crap and wouldn't use it on his own house! But it's a BM color that I need, so I may go with it anyway.

Again, thank you so much for the most helpful info about the Hardie Board.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

detailssls said:


> *So, my BM guy said that Floetrol is compatible with BM it's just that they want to sell their own extender.* However, thank you guys so much for the information. I"ve been painting professionally for five years with the same contractor. I've learned a lot and I'm a knowledge hound. I just joined PT, because I got my first own exterior job. Huge. 60ft articulating lift. Deep pocketed clients (not that I would ever take advantage.), but it allows me at least 10 gallons of troubleshooter oil, 12 gallons of aura and 10 gallons of Loxon, and whatever solid stain I go with. I asked about your favorite exterior stain, because I painted the exterior of a BM executive a couple of years ago, and even HE said Arborcoat was crap and wouldn't use it on his own house! But it's a BM color that I need, so I may go with it anyway.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for the most helpful info about the Hardie Board.


Sure a 40 year old additive is compatible with new low/zero voc paints.

XIM extender or BM518. No floetrol. Find a new 'BM guy'.


----------



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

Still no favorites in the stain department? &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

detailssls said:


> Still no favorites in the stain department? ��


Rubbol solid


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

detailssls said:


> Still no favorites in the stain department? ��


I've used arborcoat solid acrylic on bare new wood and previously stained wood with fantastic results. I personally like it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What s on the Cedar shingles now? Are they bare? or previously stained? I think it's a sin to put a solid on cedar. Just asking for problems down the road. IMO.I would put a semi transparent on them..


----------



## detailssls (May 23, 2018)

There was/is Cabot's bleaching oil on them that did not come off with washing, unfortunately. I agree. My initial plan was to semi trans the shingles but oil didn't come off, so we're going with our plan b which is one coat california troubleshooter and two coats of arborcoat.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

detailssls said:


> So, my BM guy said that Floetrol is compatible with BM it's just that they want to sell their own extender. However, thank you guys so much for the information. I"ve been painting professionally for five years with the same contractor. I've learned a lot and I'm a knowledge hound. I just joined PT, because I got my first own exterior job. Huge. 60ft articulating lift. Deep pocketed clients (not that I would ever take advantage.), but it allows me at least 10 gallons of troubleshooter oil, 12 gallons of aura and 10 gallons of Loxon, and whatever solid stain I go with. I asked about your favorite exterior stain, because I painted the exterior of a BM executive a couple of years ago, and even HE said Arborcoat was crap and wouldn't use it on his own house! But it's a BM color that I need, so I may go with it anyway.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for the most helpful info about the Hardie Board.


Is that executive still working for BM? I’ve sold and used tons of Arborcoat and only had a flashing issue once with a dark color on the flat 610. The extender is a cocktail of the propriety resin used in Aura and water. It strengthens the film and extends the open time. The chemist that developed it is a customer of ours. It’s 0 VOC and compliant. I believe floetrol contains glycol, old technology, and would add VOC and would challenge the compatibility of Gennex Coatings.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

NACE said:


> Is that executive still working for BM? I’ve sold and used tons of Arborcoat and only had a flashing issue once with a dark color on the flat 610. The extender is a cocktail of the propriety resin used in Aura and water. It strengthens the film and extends the open time. The chemist that developed it is a customer of ours. It’s 0 VOC and compliant. I believe floetrol contains glycol, old technology, and would add VOC and would challenge the compatibility of Gennex Coatings.



Not surprisingly the 2018 MSDS contains basically no information. Here is an older MSDS I found. Checking a bottle it also contains BPA: 



https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/5d/5d147555-1bc3-4740-a01d-9d11b6f0686d.pdf


----------

